# neue brushes - wohin?



## Mindstorm (26. September 2001)

wohin installiere ich neue brushes für photoshop?


----------



## Shiivva (26. September 2001)

Was für eine Photoshop-Version hast Du denn? Deutsch/Englisch?

Bei Photoshop 6, dt., ist es (bei mir):

C:\Programme\Adobe\Photoshop 6.0\Vorgaben\Werkzeugspitzen

Früher war es glaube ich, der "goodies" Ordner?

Benutz doch einfach die Win-Suchfunktion und suche *.abr; dann müsstest Du die Standardbrushes finden.

/edit: bei Photoshop 6 musst Du die Brushes aber nicht unbedingt dahinkopieren...Du kannst sie auch von jeder Stelle Deiner Festplatte "laden" lassen.


----------



## mono (26. September 2001)

*ansonsten...*

ansonsten bei der englischen 6.0er /Adobe/Photoshop 6.0/Required/brushes

MONO


----------



## Mindstorm (26. September 2001)

yau, danke hab's gefunden unter goodies/brushes

thx


----------



## Polymorph (26. September 2001)

*Passt ned...*

Ich weiß passt ned ganz hier rein aber kenne ich dich Mindstorm ???


----------



## pHiL (27. September 2001)

*brushes anwenden...*

hi
mal ne frage wie kann ich die brushes anwenden
::: [ich weis die frage is ein bisschen stupid aber ich bin hald neu bei photoshop  ]
cya


----------



## daGo (27. September 2001)

ganz easy
bei ps 6.0 wählst du einfach den pinsel den stift oder das radiergummi aus und dann in den werkzeuginfos (leiste unter der menuleiste)klickst du auf den pfeil, der neben der aktuellen werkzeugspitze liegt. jetzt einfach auswählen, wenn die neuen spitzen noch nicht angezeigt werden, auf den pfeil der nach rechts zeigt und dann werkzeugspitzen laden, auswählen benutzen. fetisch.

bei ps 5 ähnlich nur das die infoleiste nicht unter der menuleiste liegt, musste halt suchen.

DoSSio


----------



## pHiL (28. September 2001)

vielen dank  ::: cu, -_pHiL


----------

